# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Distribuidor para Bacillus Thuringiensis

## Jaiver Sánchez

Somos una empresa venezolana que hemos desarrollado un Insecticida Ecológico a base del Bacillus Thuringiensis que controla al 🐛 cogollero 🐛Alabama 🐛falso minador 🐛medidor del repollo 🐛🐛enrrolladores 🐛perforador de frutos 🐛cortadores 🐛minadores; usado en hortalizas en general tales como: papa, tomate, pimentón, cebolla, pepino, ajo, zanahorias, brócoli, coliflor, repollo......... frutales como la patilla, melón, mango, plátano, fresa, Mora, parchita (maracuya)........ cultivos de gran extensión como maíz, soya, sorgo, tabaco, floricultura es sin duda alguna la solución mas eficaz al momento de prevenir y erradicar insectos masticadores, en pruebas realizadas hemos tenido excelentes resultados. Estamos en la búsqueda de una empresa comercializadora en el Perú para poder negociar la representación de nuestro producto en el mercado local. Ante cualquier interés pueden contactarme por este medio o por whatsapp al +51910933808 y gusto le estare respoondiendo a la brevedad posible.Temas similares: Distribuidor para Bacillus Thuringiensis quieres ser distribuidor en tu ciudad? DISTRIBUIDOR DE ABONO ORGÁNICO BIO - TECNOLOGICO fabricante, distribuidor y exportador de embalaje en polipropileno VENDO 3 TONELADAS DE Bacillus thuringiensis var. kurstaki a granel !!!

----------

